# Growing boy...



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

My male salvini is now approx. 6.0" total length.

Check him out (click on pics to enlarge):

















































You can see a bit of a personality shining through there in those two middle pics.
Reminds me of some of the oscar's poses as he does his 'feed-me' dance.

Pics aren't as sharp as they could be because I purposely avoided using the flash in order to show his true colors more accurately.
BV


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

He is a beauty! How long did it take for him to get that size?


----------



## trackhazard (Mar 21, 2007)

Man thats a nice looking fish!

-Charlie


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Beautiful, I would love a sal one day :fish:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

He sure is GORGEOUS BV!!  :thumb: Good job! 

He's growing pretty fast!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

He is absolutely stunning!   His colors are amazing. :drooling: I think your pic are awesome too.....I wish I could take pic that clear.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks guys & gals!  


lotsofish said:


> How long did it take for him to get that size?


He started off in my tank at around maybe 2.0" (TL) back in November of '07, which was about 8 or 9 months ago. Altogether that would make him somewhere in the ballpark of a year old, I suppose.

He's still very much growing at the moment, so I would guess that he'll pack on at least another inch or two before his growth really slows down.
BV


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

If anything was going to pull me away from South Americans and into CA it would be a fish like that, great stuff :thumb:


----------



## Yankeejack (Dec 29, 2007)

wonderful colors!


----------



## Mudfrog (Aug 15, 2007)

Very gorgeous


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

That's one of the best looking Sals I've evar seen! Good Job!

:thumb:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments. 8) 
BV


----------

